# Windows 10



## Slyhunter

Got free upgrade to Windows 10 July 29th. I'm not sure whether I should do it? Anyone hear anything about Windows 10. I'm thinking about keeping 7. I need my computer for work and would hate to do anything that'll screw it up. But I'd also hate to miss out on the latest game because I didn't upgrade. 

What to do ...


----------



## Pogo

Get a Mac.


----------



## Gracie

Hubby just now said he got a notice he can get an upgrade to 10. I told him to go right on ahead but I'm sticking with my windows 7.
I HATE new gadgetry.
He decided not to try it. Windows 8 sucked so bad..I guess they decided to forego windows 9?


----------



## Gracie




----------



## DarkFury

Slyhunter said:


> Got free upgrade to Windows 10 July 29th. I'm not sure whether I should do it? Anyone hear anything about Windows 10. I'm thinking about keeping 7. I need my computer for work and would hate to do anything that'll screw it up. But I'd also hate to miss out on the latest game because I didn't upgrade.
> 
> What to do ...


*I have been running 10 for almost a year now. My IT got me signed up as a "tester". I myself like it. You still run 7? A lot of sites no longer support 7.

Now IE10 sucks as a search engine. But Google chrome and Firefox rock with 10. Hope that helps.*


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


>



I fucking HATE that goofy-ass layout.  When 7 came out with that "apps" bullshit and the shit creeping in from the side, I immediately, without a second's hesitation, went looking for a workaround to avoid it and found the Classic Shell program to emulate the previous layout.  I've been using it continually ever since.

This one looks like they've at least conceded in part that they fucked up and brought back some semblance of a menu on the left column.  But it's still full of useless floating fucking bullshit.

Microslush -- always fixing what ain't broke.


----------



## Gracie

Most folks don't like change. Most folks that change things just flat don't get it.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Most folks don't like change. Most folks that change things just flat don't get it.



My desktop is still running XP.  Eleven years old.  Has no problems.
Bill Gates is not amused when his monkeys don't have problems.


----------



## Gracie

When I went looking at new pc's, I was fucking around with the ones they had on the floor at Best Buy. Took me FOREVER just to find the control panel and menus. I messed with it for about half an hour and knew I hated it. We left and went to Staples to see what they had, and I messed with a few laptops there. While cussing and fussing with one, the sales guy said "why not just buy a new brain for your pc and keep 7? It's cheaper too. Or, if you want a laptop, we can install windows 7 in it.".
I decided to bring my pc in and let them fuck with it. Got a new brain, they tossed in a free logitech mouse, moved all my shit from the old brain to the new one and charged me 150 bucks total.
Happy Gracie!


----------



## edthecynic

Slyhunter said:


> Got free upgrade to Windows 10 July 29th. I'm not sure whether I should do it? Anyone hear anything about Windows 10. I'm thinking about keeping 7. I need my computer for work and would hate to do anything that'll screw it up. But I'd also hate to miss out on the latest game because I didn't upgrade.
> 
> What to do ...


I would recommend installing it on a second hard drive to preserve your 7 install and data.


----------



## DarkFury

Gracie said:


> When I went looking at new pc's, I was fucking around with the ones they had on the floor at Best Buy. Took me FOREVER just to find the control panel and menus. I messed with it for about half an hour and knew I hated it. We left and went to Staples to see what they had, and I messed with a few laptops there. While cussing and fussing with one, the sales guy said "why not just buy a new brain for your pc and keep 7? It's cheaper too. Or, if you want a laptop, we can install windows 7 in it.".
> I decided to bring my pc in and let them fuck with it. Got a new brain, they tossed in a free logitech mouse, moved all my shit from the old brain to the new one and charged me 150 bucks total.
> Happy Gracie!


*I bought the main tower used by the local hospital for two years and just had it stripped and upgraded. It does suck the juice but then I have EIGHT TERRA BYTES to work with. *


----------



## Gracie

I don't need a lot of doodlypoo. I just use the pc for entertainment,netflix, ebay, craigslist and message boards, lol.


----------



## Slyhunter

Gracie said:


>


awesome video, I'll be switching.


----------



## Bleipriester

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking HATE that goofy-ass layout.  When 7 came out with that "apps" bullshit and the shit creeping in from the side, I immediately, without a second's hesitation, went looking for a workaround to avoid it and found the Classic Shell program to emulate the previous layout.  I've been using it continually ever since.
> 
> This one looks like they've at least conceded in part that they fucked up and brought back some semblance of a menu on the left column.  But it's still full of useless floating fucking bullshit.
> 
> Microslush -- always fixing what ain't broke.
Click to expand...

Look out in the Windows 8 support thread for my collection of solutions dealing with Windows 8´s bad properties.
I use them and now it is an improved Windows 7, indeed. Something it should have been from the beginning. You can even pin shortcuts to the startmenu again.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Slyhunter said:


> Got free upgrade to Windows 10 July 29th. I'm not sure whether I should do it? Anyone hear anything about Windows 10. I'm thinking about keeping 7. I need my computer for work and would hate to do anything that'll screw it up. But I'd also hate to miss out on the latest game because I didn't upgrade.
> 
> What to do ...



10 is the next great OS. It looks a little different than 7 or 8, sort of a fusion of the two;






Full DX12 support and a fully implemented 64 bit kernal. 

Metro becomes subservient to Aero, as it should be. You can operate the system entirely from Aero, and never touch metro. If you use a touch screen, or if you have a motion interface, then the Metro interface is available.

Windows 10 is based on the Longhorn kernal introduced under Vista - it is rock solid and has massive support for devices and peripherals. 

It is a top notch OS.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Gracie said:


> Most folks don't like change. Most folks that change things just flat don't get it.



People do fear change. But progress requires change.  Windows 10 is a great interface to a great OS. People like Pogo bitched about XP and how much better Windows 98 was, now they act like XP is the greatest OS ever. They are just low intellect fools who adapt poorly to change.


----------



## Bleipriester

When it comes to changes, here comes what everybody should know before doing the upgrade.

Nothing terrible, though.

Windows 10 Specifications - Microsoft


----------



## longknife

I had no idea my new Dell desktop ran and didn't really care. All I wanted was a new pc to support my web browsing and writing. Thankfully, I found Classic Shell and rarely have to go to the Win8.1 desktop. But, I too got my Win10 invitation and signed up. But, here's a bit more news on it:

*More Windows 10 News*


Windows 10 upgrade will allow clean installs on the same device for free


I'm not exactly certain what this means. Perhaps a Geek can explain it to us.


Read more @ Windows 10 upgrade will allow clean installs on the same device for free PCWorld


Hate Windows 8? Its long, ugly reign comes to an end with Windows 10


I have no idea what's behind this headline as I have no real problems with Win8.1. But, read the full story @ Hate Windows 8 Its long ugly reign comes to an end with Windows 10 Fox News


This Is Microsoft’s Big Secret Windows 10 Feature which is Microsoft announced last November Windows 10 would pack a technology called AllJoyn With more @ Microsoft s Windows 10 Includes Smart Home Features


----------



## Uncensored2008

longknife said:


> I had no idea my new Dell desktop ran and didn't really care. All I wanted was a new pc to support my web browsing and writing. Thankfully, I found Classic Shell and rarely have to go to the Win8.1 desktop. But, I too got my Win10 invitation and signed up. But, here's a bit more news on it:
> 
> *More Windows 10 News*
> 
> 
> Windows 10 upgrade will allow clean installs on the same device for free
> 
> 
> I'm not exactly certain what this means. Perhaps a Geek can explain it to us.
> 
> 
> Read more @ Windows 10 upgrade will allow clean installs on the same device for free PCWorld
> 
> 
> Hate Windows 8? Its long, ugly reign comes to an end with Windows 10
> 
> 
> I have no idea what's behind this headline as I have no real problems with Win8.1. But, read the full story @ Hate Windows 8 Its long ugly reign comes to an end with Windows 10 Fox News
> 
> 
> This Is Microsoft’s Big Secret Windows 10 Feature which is Microsoft announced last November Windows 10 would pack a technology called AllJoyn With more @ Microsoft s Windows 10 Includes Smart Home Features



A "clean install" means that the hard drive is formatted and a fresh copy of the OS is loaded. Windows 7 liked to play games and sell "upgrade" versions that required an existing Windows install prior to putting the new version on. What this means is that you could not load it on a freshly formatted drive, but needed XP or Vista loaded first.

Microsoft has done away with this idiocy and will let you install Windows 10 anytime you like. 

Oh and with 57% of computers running Windows 7 - Windows 8 never had a reign. There are more installed Windows XP machines than there are Windows 8. 

Windows 8 is not a bad operating system, Metro is just a shitty interface for the desktop. Windows 10 hasn't changed the OS much, it's still Longhorn, same underlying system in Vista/7/8/8.1, they have really just put out a better interface.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most folks don't like change. Most folks that change things just flat don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People do fear change. But progress requires change.  Windows 10 is a great interface to a great OS. People like Pogo bitched about XP and how much better Windows 98 was, now they act like XP is the greatest OS ever. They are just low intellect fools who adapt poorly to change.
Click to expand...


I've never posted anything anywhere about 98 being superior to XP.  Ever.  But I could see that XP pretty much got it right and there simply was not a need to go fucking with it just to make a buck.

As I said, I have a desktop still left over from the XP days, 11 years old, maybe 12, and it's the most stable OS I've ever had, including this one.  Microslush is a long shabby legacy of taking what more or less works and continually bloating it with more and more and more completely unneccessary crap.  And it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to see that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> I've never posted anything anywhere about 98 being superior to XP.  Ever.  But I could see that XP pretty much got it right and there simply was not a need to go fucking with it just to make a buck.
> 
> As I said, I have a desktop still left over from the XP days, 11 years old, maybe 12, and it's the most stable OS I've ever had, including this one.  Microslush is a long shabby legacy of taking what more or less works and continually bloating it with more and more and more completely unneccessary crap.  And it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to see that.



XP is based on the NT/OS2 core, it has zero ring vulnerability. It can never be a secure OS. I hope you don't do online banking or other financial transactions on it.


----------



## Darkwind

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got free upgrade to Windows 10 July 29th. I'm not sure whether I should do it? Anyone hear anything about Windows 10. I'm thinking about keeping 7. I need my computer for work and would hate to do anything that'll screw it up. But I'd also hate to miss out on the latest game because I didn't upgrade.
> 
> What to do ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 is the next great OS. It looks a little different than 7 or 8, sort of a fusion of the two;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full DX12 support and a fully implemented 64 bit kernal.
> 
> Metro becomes subservient to Aero, as it should be. You can operate the system entirely from Aero, and never touch metro. If you use a touch screen, or if you have a motion interface, then the Metro interface is available.
> 
> Windows 10 is based on the Longhorn kernal introduced under Vista - it is rock solid and has massive support for devices and peripherals.
> 
> It is a top notch OS.
Click to expand...

How is the Visual Studio support on 10?  Any bugs that will affect current apps?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Darkwind said:


> How is the Visual Studio support on 10?  Any bugs that will affect current apps?



Visual Studio 2010 has done fine in my experience. I had issues out of the gate with VS 2013, so I have ignored it. The problems were under Windows 7 and had to do with SQL Native Client deployment. If I can't attach to the database, then I'm dead in the water. I may try VS 2015 - but I need a compelling reason.


----------



## Darkwind

Uncensored2008 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the Visual Studio support on 10?  Any bugs that will affect current apps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visual Studio 2010 has done fine in my experience. I had issues out of the gate with VS 2013, so I have ignored it. The problems were under Windows 7 and had to do with SQL Native Client deployment. If I can't attach to the database, then I'm dead in the water. I may try VS 2015 - but I need a compelling reason.
Click to expand...

Okay.  I had to jump a few hoops but I managed to get My VS 2013 Professional to work on Windows 8, so it should be okay on the new system.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pheh....I will stick with Linux Mint...infinitely easier and faster...and oh...no need for expensive and memory grabbing anti-virus.


----------



## longknife

*Here are the top five reasons to upgrade to Windows 10*








I've already accepted my invitation to upgrade for free, so this really doesn't apply to me. But it does provide some interesting information with links. The 5 reasons set forth are:


Start Menu (I just hope my Classic Shell will work on it)

Cortana (I see no reason why I'd ever use this)

Edge Internet Browser (I'm getting po'd with Firefox and Opera and can only hope this will be better.)

A better all-around interface (whatever that means) @ 
A new and improved Command Prompt (that might be useful as I was told to use one and can't figure out how on 8.1)


Read the article with links @ Here are the top five reasons to upgrade to Windows 10 Fox News


Windows 10: The 'Insider' story @ Windows 10 The Insider story - Telegraph


----------



## iamwhatiseem

longknife said:


> *Here are the top five reasons to upgrade to Windows 10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already accepted my invitation to upgrade for free, so this really doesn't apply to me. But it does provide some interesting information with links. The 5 reasons set forth are:
> 
> 
> Start Menu (I just hope my Classic Shell will work on it)
> 
> Cortana (I see no reason why I'd ever use this)
> 
> Edge Internet Browser (I'm getting po'd with Firefox and Opera and can only hope this will be better.)
> 
> A better all-around interface (whatever that means) @
> A new and improved Command Prompt (that might be useful as I was told to use one and can't figure out how on 8.1)
> 
> 
> Read the article with links @ Here are the top five reasons to upgrade to Windows 10 Fox News
> 
> 
> Windows 10: The 'Insider' story @ Windows 10 The Insider story - Telegraph



Even Bleipreister has to find that funny.
* "Top 10 reasons to switch to Windows 10 - and 7 of them are returning to what worked before" - aren't we great!!! *

*This might be more accurate - "Top 10 reasons we want you to pay us to make windows work like it used to"...*


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are the top five reasons to upgrade to Windows 10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already accepted my invitation to upgrade for free, so this really doesn't apply to me. But it does provide some interesting information with links. The 5 reasons set forth are:
> 
> 
> Start Menu (I just hope my Classic Shell will work on it)
> 
> Cortana (I see no reason why I'd ever use this)
> 
> Edge Internet Browser (I'm getting po'd with Firefox and Opera and can only hope this will be better.)
> 
> A better all-around interface (whatever that means) @
> A new and improved Command Prompt (that might be useful as I was told to use one and can't figure out how on 8.1)
> 
> 
> Read the article with links @ Here are the top five reasons to upgrade to Windows 10 Fox News
> 
> 
> Windows 10: The 'Insider' story @ Windows 10 The Insider story - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Bleipreister has to find that funny.
> * "Top 10 reasons to switch to Windows 10 - and 7 of them are returning to what worked before" - aren't we great!!! *
> 
> *This might be more accurate - "Top 10 reasons we want you to pay us to make windows work like it used to"...*
Click to expand...

Not that I am confident of Windows 10 til now but it is really true that Windows 10 will be free for the vast majority and that MS has really started to listen to the users.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> *..... and that MS has really started to listen to the users.*


----------



## Bleipriester

longknife said:


> A new and improved Command Prompt (that might be useful as I was told to use one and can't figure out how on 8.1)


The common way to open command prompt may be blocked by the pathetic Classic Shell, I don´t know. You have been advised on better solutions by the way. See here how it works for me, just right click the Windows button and choose command prompt (Adminstrator).






If Classic Shell prevents you from opening the Windows button´s context menu, hold the Windows key on the keyboard and press R to open the run command window. Now type cmd and click OK to open the command prompt.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> *..... and that MS has really started to listen to the users.*
Click to expand...

There is a start menu again, at least. In 2011, MS told us that we aren´t using the start menu anymore. Now there is a platform that allows everyone to directly communicate with the company about Windows 10.


----------



## Missourian

Reserved my upgrade today.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pheh....I will stick with Linux Mint...infinitely easier and faster...and oh...no need for expensive and memory grabbing anti-virus.



I went back to Ubuntu long ago - I see no advantage to Mint.

That said, claiming that a Linux distro is easier than Windows is laughably absurd. The whole appeal of Linux is that it's difficult and exclusive. 

On the same machine, I can boot to a Windows 7 64 desktop in just under 8 seconds. Ubuntu 14 takes 46 seconds to get to the a fully loaded Unity desktop.

Linux is free and is lighter than Windows, running on older and cheaper hardware - but be real, Windows is vastly more friendly and magnitudes faster on current hardware. And yeah, Linux is getting screwed by Intel putting code in firmware for the benefit of Microsoft, but I don't give a shit - it makes the machines run faster and better.


----------



## cereal_killer

Uncensored2008 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got free upgrade to Windows 10 July 29th. I'm not sure whether I should do it? Anyone hear anything about Windows 10. I'm thinking about keeping 7. I need my computer for work and would hate to do anything that'll screw it up. But I'd also hate to miss out on the latest game because I didn't upgrade.
> 
> What to do ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 is the next great OS. It looks a little different than 7 or 8, sort of a fusion of the two;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full DX12 support and a fully implemented 64 bit kernal.
> 
> Metro becomes subservient to Aero, as it should be. You can operate the system entirely from Aero, and never touch metro. If you use a touch screen, or if you have a motion interface, then the Metro interface is available.
> 
> Windows 10 is based on the Longhorn kernal introduced under Vista - it is rock solid and has massive support for devices and peripherals.
> 
> It is a top notch OS.
Click to expand...

Yes sir....10 is going to be awesome. I'll be upgrading on the 29th from 8.1 (which I do like) I like new software/OS's. I get bored very quickly


----------



## Uncensored2008

cereal_killer said:


> Yes sir....10 is going to be awesome. I'll be upgrading on the 29th from 8.1 (which I do like) I like new software/OS's. I get bored very quickly



Did you upgrade your Surface Pro?

That's what I'm running the 10 beta on.


----------



## Bleipriester

cereal_killer said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got free upgrade to Windows 10 July 29th. I'm not sure whether I should do it? Anyone hear anything about Windows 10. I'm thinking about keeping 7. I need my computer for work and would hate to do anything that'll screw it up. But I'd also hate to miss out on the latest game because I didn't upgrade.
> 
> What to do ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 is the next great OS. It looks a little different than 7 or 8, sort of a fusion of the two;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full DX12 support and a fully implemented 64 bit kernal.
> 
> Metro becomes subservient to Aero, as it should be. You can operate the system entirely from Aero, and never touch metro. If you use a touch screen, or if you have a motion interface, then the Metro interface is available.
> 
> Windows 10 is based on the Longhorn kernal introduced under Vista - it is rock solid and has massive support for devices and peripherals.
> 
> It is a top notch OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir....10 is going to be awesome. I'll be upgrading on the 29th from 8.1 (which I do like) I like new software/OS's. I get bored very quickly
Click to expand...

I heard the Windows 10 reservation tool is pre-loading Windows 10 files to grant trouble free 29th.


----------



## cereal_killer

Uncensored2008 said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir....10 is going to be awesome. I'll be upgrading on the 29th from 8.1 (which I do like) I like new software/OS's. I get bored very quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you upgrade your Surface Pro?
> 
> That's what I'm running the 10 beta on.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't have a Surface. I have a Dell XPS 12 that I use for work (when I'm home) so I can't install these previews. I heard the previews are getting more stable though so thats a good thing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> On the same machine, I can boot to a Windows 7 64 desktop in just under 8 seconds. Ubuntu 14 takes 46 seconds to get to the a fully loaded Unity desktop.



 I call bullshit.
Unless you are operating off of an SSD Drive you are not booting in 8 seconds from cold start no way - no how on a standard HDD.
Unity on ubuntu is why I switched to Mint. It indeed boots slow, but very comparable to Windows on the same equipment. Mint boots infinitely faster than my dual boot laptop boots up Win7 on cold start up - and holy cow faster from sleep.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> I call bullshit.
> Unless you are operating off of an SSD Drive you are not booting in 8 seconds from cold start no way - no how on a standard HDD.
> Unity on ubuntu is why I switched to Mint. It indeed boots slow, but very comparable to Windows on the same equipment. Mint boots infinitely faster than my dual boot laptop boots up Win7 on cold start up - and holy cow faster from sleep.



Of course I'm on an SSD - its 2015... It's SATA 3 (6mbps) - I time both OS's after post is finished - the Asus Hero Mobo takes longer to post than the OS does to boot.

Mint has a crap interface, it may boot quickly, but has a GUI from 1992.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mint has a crap interface, it may boot quickly, but has a GUI from 1992.



And windows 8 has a GUI from hell


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Oh and Windows 10 is an improvement because they are going back to a GUI from 1992.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mint has a crap interface, it may boot quickly, but has a GUI from 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And windows 8 has a GUI from hell
Click to expand...


No argument there...


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh and Windows 10 is an improvement because they are going back to a GUI from 1992.



2005 - Aero.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oh and Windows 10 is an improvement because they are going back to a GUI from 1992.


I heard that about Windows 8. Win10 looks more modern.






And fortunately, one can change the themes, anyway...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Windows 10 is an improvement because they are going back to a GUI from 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005 - Aero.
Click to expand...

And mint isn't really 1992.
Depends on what you want. The Linux ubuntu flavors, mint being one of them, is infinitely customizable. You can make it as simple or as much eye candy as you can possibly dream up. I have little customization on mine...(screenshot below) but people can and do go nuts with compiz. 






With Compiz...Linuxmint is decades beyond Windows


----------



## Bleipriester

This might be interesting for owners of Samsung notebooks. Purpose of Samsung´s update disable tool is to prevent users from receiving Windows 10. This, so hopes Samsung, will spare them annoying users with questions about drivers etc. Owners should uninstall this nasty tool in any case because it also blocks regular security updates.
Samsung disables Windows Update leaving laptops open to hackers Technology The Guardian


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> This might be interesting for owners of Samsung notebooks. Purpose of Samsung´s update disable tool is to prevent users from receiving Windows 10. This, so hopes Samsung, will spare them annoying users with questions about drivers etc. Owners should uninstall this nasty tool in any case because it also blocks regular security updates.
> Samsung disables Windows Update leaving laptops open to hackers Technology The Guardian



Samsung is getting downright Applish in their bullshit.


----------



## longknife

This is supposed to be the opening of Win10 inspired by Tron according to New Windows 10 Wallpaper MSTechpages


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This might be interesting for owners of Samsung notebooks. Purpose of Samsung´s update disable tool is to prevent users from receiving Windows 10. This, so hopes Samsung, will spare them annoying users with questions about drivers etc. Owners should uninstall this nasty tool in any case because it also blocks regular security updates.
> Samsung disables Windows Update leaving laptops open to hackers Technology The Guardian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung is getting downright Applish in their bullshit.
Click to expand...

I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?



I just mean the total control philosophy. Apple dictates what the user may do - looks like Samsung wants to turn Windows into a closed system like OSX.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just mean the total control philosophy. Apple dictates what the user may do - looks like Samsung wants to turn Windows into a closed system like OSX.
Click to expand...

Yeah, true. Apple is acting as if the devices they sold are still owned by them.


----------



## edthecynic

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?


Actually, it is quite generous. All updates since 10.6 have been free and 10.6 only cost $20.

Apple doesn't even block installing the OS on Intel PCs, as long as they have the proper hardware. There are a number of sites that show you how to make your own "Hackintosh."


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is quite generous. All updates since 10.6 have been free and 10.6 only cost $20.
> 
> Apple doesn't even block installing the OS on Intel PCs, as long as they have the proper hardware. There are a number of sites that show you how to make your own "Hackintosh."
Click to expand...


False. (at least you're consistent.)

So called hackintosh builds are illegal. The Apple TOS clearly prohibits running OSX on any non-Apple hardware.

{There is a reason we at LockerGnome don’t have Hackintosh tutorials on the site. It isn’t because these systems have a sketchy track record consisting of instability, a setup process that is usually too complex for the average user, or out of any fanboyism on the part of the writers. The primary reason is simply that doing so is in violation of the end-user license agreement (EULA) from Apple for OS X.}

http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx107.pdf

As usual, you just make shit up, edtheliar.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Gracie said:


> Hubby just now said he got a notice he can get an upgrade to 10. I told him to go right on ahead but I'm sticking with my windows 7.
> I HATE new gadgetry.
> He decided not to try it. Windows 8 sucked so bad..I guess they decided to forego windows 9?



No, there was a tragic accident.  Seven, Eight Nine.


----------



## edthecynic

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is quite generous. All updates since 10.6 have been free and 10.6 only cost $20.
> 
> Apple doesn't even block installing the OS on Intel PCs, as long as they have the proper hardware. There are a number of sites that show you how to make your own "Hackintosh."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. (at least you're consistent.)
> 
> So called hackintosh builds are illegal. The Apple TOS clearly prohibits running OSX on any non-Apple hardware.
> 
> {There is a reason we at LockerGnome don’t have Hackintosh tutorials on the site. It isn’t because these systems have a sketchy track record consisting of instability, a setup process that is usually too complex for the average user, or out of any fanboyism on the part of the writers. The primary reason is simply that doing so is in violation of the end-user license agreement (EULA) from Apple for OS X.}
> 
> http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx107.pdf
> 
> As usual, you just make shit up, edtheliar.
Click to expand...

An end user agreement that Apple does not enforce.

Hackintoshes are not unstable, and easy to set up provided you have the right hardware. The Hackintosh sites list the motherboards, graphics cards, etc that are compatable for building your own Hackintosh desktop PC. The difficulty comes only in trying to set up a Laptop Hackintosh because you are pretty much stuck with the hardware the laptop comes with.
I have successfully converted an HP ProBook 6460B to a Hackintosh and I only had to replace the WiFi card, which I got on eBay for less than $10. Most other laptops are not as easily converted as the HP ProBooks and EliteBooks.


----------



## Uncensored2008

edthecynic said:


> An end user agreement that Apple does not enforce.
> 
> Hackintoshes are not unstable, and easy to set up provided you have the right hardware. The Hackintosh sites list the motherboards, graphics cards, etc that are compatable for building your own Hackintosh desktop PC. The difficulty comes only in trying to set up a Laptop Hackintosh because you are pretty much stuck with the hardware the laptop comes with.
> I have successfully converted an HP ProBook 6460B to a Hackintosh and I only had to replace the WiFi card, which I got on eBay for less than $10. Most other laptops are not as easily converted as the HP ProBooks and EliteBooks.



Both the terms of service and end user license agreement prohibit running OSX on any non-Apple hardware.

You can do it - but it is illegal. Just as you can download movies from Torrents, but it remains illegal.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mint has a crap interface, it may boot quickly, but has a GUI from 1992.


Huh? Mint has numerous flavors, Cinnamon is not old school. I'm using the Cairo dock, very Mac like, plus I can use the menu if I want. Just because someone bends over for more Microsoft shit that doesn't make it better. Justifying your expense habits is a time honored tradition but hardly objective.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> Huh? Mint has numerous flavors, Cinnamon is not old school. I'm using the Cairo dock, very Mac like, plus I can use the menu if I want. Just because someone bends over for more Microsoft shit that doesn't make it better. Justifying your expense habits is a time honored tradition but hardly objective.



I ran Mint for awhile, I just find Ubuntu with Unity a much better presentation. In the end, Mint is really just Ubuntu.

During the XP days I had all but switched to Linux. But Longhorn is just a better OS. For piracy and porn, Linux makes sense - for anything else, not so much. I don't engage in piracy or porn, so Linux has lost it's appeal.


----------



## Bleipriester

edthecynic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is quite generous. All updates since 10.6 have been free and 10.6 only cost $20.
> 
> Apple doesn't even block installing the OS on Intel PCs, as long as they have the proper hardware. There are a number of sites that show you how to make your own "Hackintosh."
Click to expand...

If I have a Apple PC I got it for free and would sell it or put Windows on it. I only would buy notebooks with a proper GPU, anyway.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is quite generous. All updates since 10.6 have been free and 10.6 only cost $20.
> 
> Apple doesn't even block installing the OS on Intel PCs, as long as they have the proper hardware. There are a number of sites that show you how to make your own "Hackintosh."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. (at least you're consistent.)
> 
> So called hackintosh builds are illegal. The Apple TOS clearly prohibits running OSX on any non-Apple hardware.
> 
> {There is a reason we at LockerGnome don’t have Hackintosh tutorials on the site. It isn’t because these systems have a sketchy track record consisting of instability, a setup process that is usually too complex for the average user, or out of any fanboyism on the part of the writers. The primary reason is simply that doing so is in violation of the end-user license agreement (EULA) from Apple for OS X.}
> 
> http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx107.pdf
> 
> As usual, you just make shit up, edtheliar.
Click to expand...

Dunno, what this link means. Can you help?
 PC Mac OS X El Capitan 10.11 Developer Beta 1 Mac PC set image 25 6 2015 - Nydus Underground


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> During the XP days I had all but switched to Linux. But Longhorn is just a better OS. For piracy and porn, Linux makes sense - for anything else, not so much. I don't engage in piracy or porn, so Linux has lost it's appeal.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is quite generous. All updates since 10.6 have been free and 10.6 only cost $20.
> 
> Apple doesn't even block installing the OS on Intel PCs, as long as they have the proper hardware. There are a number of sites that show you how to make your own "Hackintosh."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. (at least you're consistent.)
> 
> So called hackintosh builds are illegal. The Apple TOS clearly prohibits running OSX on any non-Apple hardware.
> 
> {There is a reason we at LockerGnome don’t have Hackintosh tutorials on the site. It isn’t because these systems have a sketchy track record consisting of instability, a setup process that is usually too complex for the average user, or out of any fanboyism on the part of the writers. The primary reason is simply that doing so is in violation of the end-user license agreement (EULA) from Apple for OS X.}
> 
> http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx107.pdf
> 
> As usual, you just make shit up, edtheliar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, what this link mean. Can you help?
> PC Mac OS X El Capitan 10.11 Developer Beta 1 Mac PC set image 25 6 2015 - Nydus Underground
Click to expand...


The the beta for OSX 10.11 has been hacked and is distributed on the Torrents.

The question isn't whether one can build a hackintosh - that is easy to do. edtheliar claimed that Apple doesn't block it - they most certainly do - in clear language in the TOS and EULA.

When OSX bowed to the pressure to support IO devices such a PCIE video cards, the ability to hardware check Apple hardware was lost. It's an Intel CPU and possibly an Nvidia or AMD GPU - but it is illegal and clearly stated as so.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the XP days I had all but switched to Linux. But Longhorn is just a better OS. For piracy and porn, Linux makes sense - for anything else, not so much. I don't engage in piracy or porn, so Linux has lost it's appeal.
Click to expand...


Obvious retard is obvious.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> During the XP days I had all but switched to Linux. But Longhorn is just a better OS. For piracy and porn, Linux makes sense - for anything else, not so much. I don't engage in piracy or porn, so Linux has lost it's appeal.
Click to expand...

At least, this helmet provides proper protection from headscrabs.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is quite generous. All updates since 10.6 have been free and 10.6 only cost $20.
> 
> Apple doesn't even block installing the OS on Intel PCs, as long as they have the proper hardware. There are a number of sites that show you how to make your own "Hackintosh."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. (at least you're consistent.)
> 
> So called hackintosh builds are illegal. The Apple TOS clearly prohibits running OSX on any non-Apple hardware.
> 
> {There is a reason we at LockerGnome don’t have Hackintosh tutorials on the site. It isn’t because these systems have a sketchy track record consisting of instability, a setup process that is usually too complex for the average user, or out of any fanboyism on the part of the writers. The primary reason is simply that doing so is in violation of the end-user license agreement (EULA) from Apple for OS X.}
> 
> http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx107.pdf
> 
> As usual, you just make shit up, edtheliar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, what this link mean. Can you help?
> PC Mac OS X El Capitan 10.11 Developer Beta 1 Mac PC set image 25 6 2015 - Nydus Underground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The the beta for OSX 10.11 has been hacked and is distributed on the Torrents.
> 
> The question isn't whether one can build a hackintosh - that is easy to do. edtheliar claimed that Apple doesn't block it - they most certainly do - in clear language in the TOS and EULA.
> 
> When OSX bowed to the pressure to support IO devices such a PCIE video cards, the ability to hardware check Apple hardware was lost. It's an Intel CPU and possibly an Nvidia or AMD GPU - but it is illegal and clearly stated as so.
Click to expand...

So I can download it and it won´t harm my computer? Would be interesting for a while. Sad that this page mostly features the crappiest file sharers. At least, it isn´t a torrent...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> So I can download it and it won´t harm my computer? Would be interesting for a while. Sad that this page mostly features the crappiest file sharers. At least, it isn´t a torrent...



Yeah, it won't hurt your computer. You can set it up as a dual boot and play around all you like. Several people I know have set up virtual PC's and run hackintosh setups. But performance sucks that way. If you have the disk space, dual boot is a better option.


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I can download it and it won´t harm my computer? Would be interesting for a while. Sad that this page mostly features the crappiest file sharers. At least, it isn´t a torrent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it won't hurt your computer. You can set it up as a dual boot and play around all you like. Several people I know have set up virtual PC's and run hackintosh setups. But performance sucks that way. If you have the disk space, dual boot is a better option.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Dual boot would be set up for sure.


----------



## edthecynic

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is quite generous. All updates since 10.6 have been free and 10.6 only cost $20.
> 
> Apple doesn't even block installing the OS on Intel PCs, as long as they have the proper hardware. There are a number of sites that show you how to make your own "Hackintosh."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. (at least you're consistent.)
> 
> So called hackintosh builds are illegal. The Apple TOS clearly prohibits running OSX on any non-Apple hardware.
> 
> {There is a reason we at LockerGnome don’t have Hackintosh tutorials on the site. It isn’t because these systems have a sketchy track record consisting of instability, a setup process that is usually too complex for the average user, or out of any fanboyism on the part of the writers. The primary reason is simply that doing so is in violation of the end-user license agreement (EULA) from Apple for OS X.}
> 
> http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx107.pdf
> 
> As usual, you just make shit up, edtheliar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, what this link mean. Can you help?
> PC Mac OS X El Capitan 10.11 Developer Beta 1 Mac PC set image 25 6 2015 - Nydus Underground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The the beta for OSX 10.11 has been hacked and is distributed on the Torrents.
> 
> The question isn't whether one can build a hackintosh - that is easy to do. edtheliar claimed that Apple doesn't block it - they most certainly do - in clear language in the TOS and EULA.
> 
> When OSX bowed to the pressure to support IO devices such a PCIE video cards, the ability to hardware check Apple hardware was lost. It's an Intel CPU and possibly an Nvidia or AMD GPU - but it is illegal and clearly stated as so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I can download it and it won´t harm my computer? Would be interesting for a while. Sad that this page mostly features the crappiest file sharers. At least, it isn´t a torrent...
Click to expand...

This is the best Hackintosh site. 

tonymacx86.com


----------



## edthecynic

This is also an excellent Hackintosh site:

InsanelyMac


----------



## Bleipriester

Going to check it out.


----------



## Politico

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> *..... and that MS has really started to listen to the users.*
Click to expand...

That says it all lol.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Mint has numerous flavors, Cinnamon is not old school. I'm using the Cairo dock, very Mac like, plus I can use the menu if I want. Just because someone bends over for more Microsoft shit that doesn't make it better. Justifying your expense habits is a time honored tradition but hardly objective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Mint for awhile, I just find Ubuntu with Unity a much better presentation. In the end, Mint is really just Ubuntu.
> 
> During the XP days I had all but switched to Linux. But Longhorn is just a better OS. For piracy and porn, Linux makes sense - for anything else, not so much. I don't engage in piracy or porn, so Linux has lost it's appeal.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot. Lots of scientific work and personal work is done on Linux. Many servers run it. Some countries use it officially. You don't know what you're babbling about. Drooling on your Microsoft baby bib is a poor substitute for information.

Ubuntu is based on Debian and Mint is based on Ubuntu. That doesn't make it the same. If you like Unity better that's your choice, there's many. I don't know what it is with you corporate goons but you need to get a grip with reality.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Windows 10 is an improvement because they are going back to a GUI from 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that about Windows 8. Win10 looks more modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fortunately, one can change the themes, anyway...
Click to expand...

Looks very plain to me. If you prefer the plain look that's fine but that doesn't make it "more modern".


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Mint has numerous flavors, Cinnamon is not old school. I'm using the Cairo dock, very Mac like, plus I can use the menu if I want. Just because someone bends over for more Microsoft shit that doesn't make it better. Justifying your expense habits is a time honored tradition but hardly objective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Mint for awhile, I just find Ubuntu with Unity a much better presentation. In the end, Mint is really just Ubuntu.
> 
> During the XP days I had all but switched to Linux. But Longhorn is just a better OS. For piracy and porn, Linux makes sense - for anything else, not so much. I don't engage in piracy or porn, so Linux has lost it's appeal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Lots of scientific work and personal work is done on Linux. Many servers run it. Some countries use it officially. You don't know what you're babbling about. Drooling on your Microsoft baby bib is a poor substitute for information.
> 
> Ubuntu is based on Debian and Mint is based on Ubuntu. That doesn't make it the same. If you like Unity better that's your choice, there's many. I don't know what it is with you corporate goons but you need to get a grip with reality.
Click to expand...

Don´t cry about Windows all day. It doesn´t prevent people from using Linux.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Windows 10 is an improvement because they are going back to a GUI from 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that about Windows 8. Win10 looks more modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fortunately, one can change the themes, anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks very plain to me. If you prefer the plain look that's fine but that doesn't make it "more modern".
Click to expand...

I hate the look of this taskbar but the design of the windows is ok.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Mint has numerous flavors, Cinnamon is not old school. I'm using the Cairo dock, very Mac like, plus I can use the menu if I want. Just because someone bends over for more Microsoft shit that doesn't make it better. Justifying your expense habits is a time honored tradition but hardly objective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Mint for awhile, I just find Ubuntu with Unity a much better presentation. In the end, Mint is really just Ubuntu.
> 
> During the XP days I had all but switched to Linux. But Longhorn is just a better OS. For piracy and porn, Linux makes sense - for anything else, not so much. I don't engage in piracy or porn, so Linux has lost it's appeal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Lots of scientific work and personal work is done on Linux. Many servers run it. Some countries use it officially. You don't know what you're babbling about. Drooling on your Microsoft baby bib is a poor substitute for information.
> 
> Ubuntu is based on Debian and Mint is based on Ubuntu. That doesn't make it the same. If you like Unity better that's your choice, there's many. I don't know what it is with you corporate goons but you need to get a grip with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t cry about Windows all day. It doesn´t prevent people from using Linux.
Click to expand...

I didn't even mention Windows. Learn to read if you want to insult people.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Windows 10 is an improvement because they are going back to a GUI from 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that about Windows 8. Win10 looks more modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fortunately, one can change the themes, anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks very plain to me. If you prefer the plain look that's fine but that doesn't make it "more modern".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the look of this taskbar but the design of the windows is ok.
Click to expand...

It's very flat. Looks dated to me, that's what we had with little memory or processing power.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Windows 10 is an improvement because they are going back to a GUI from 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that about Windows 8. Win10 looks more modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fortunately, one can change the themes, anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks very plain to me. If you prefer the plain look that's fine but that doesn't make it "more modern".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the look of this taskbar but the design of the windows is ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very flat. Looks dated to me, that's what we had with little memory or processing power.
Click to expand...


And how does it look anymore modern than this?
The basic Linuxmint gui


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Mint has numerous flavors, Cinnamon is not old school. I'm using the Cairo dock, very Mac like, plus I can use the menu if I want. Just because someone bends over for more Microsoft shit that doesn't make it better. Justifying your expense habits is a time honored tradition but hardly objective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Mint for awhile, I just find Ubuntu with Unity a much better presentation. In the end, Mint is really just Ubuntu.
> 
> During the XP days I had all but switched to Linux. But Longhorn is just a better OS. For piracy and porn, Linux makes sense - for anything else, not so much. I don't engage in piracy or porn, so Linux has lost it's appeal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Lots of scientific work and personal work is done on Linux. Many servers run it. Some countries use it officially. You don't know what you're babbling about. Drooling on your Microsoft baby bib is a poor substitute for information.
> 
> Ubuntu is based on Debian and Mint is based on Ubuntu. That doesn't make it the same. If you like Unity better that's your choice, there's many. I don't know what it is with you corporate goons but you need to get a grip with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t cry about Windows all day. It doesn´t prevent people from using Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even mention Windows. Learn to read if you want to insult people.
Click to expand...

Nitpickers are free to replace the word Windows with Microsoft.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Windows 10 is an improvement because they are going back to a GUI from 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that about Windows 8. Win10 looks more modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And fortunately, one can change the themes, anyway...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks very plain to me. If you prefer the plain look that's fine but that doesn't make it "more modern".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the look of this taskbar but the design of the windows is ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's very flat. Looks dated to me, that's what we had with little memory or processing power.
Click to expand...

To me it looks quite eye friendly. I don´t even miss the aero effect on this window. Well, there has to be a third party tool to fix the taskbar and probably the start menu, though.


----------



## Iceweasel

iamwhatiseem said:


> And how does it look anymore modern than this?
> The basic Linuxmint gui


My color scheme is similar but I'm using Mint Cinnamon and the Cairo dock (Mac like). I can access programs with either. 

I don't understand the religious zeal with MS though. Apple for that matter, it's like they have disciples instead of customers but it does bring home the bacon.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Mint has numerous flavors, Cinnamon is not old school. I'm using the Cairo dock, very Mac like, plus I can use the menu if I want. Just because someone bends over for more Microsoft shit that doesn't make it better. Justifying your expense habits is a time honored tradition but hardly objective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Mint for awhile, I just find Ubuntu with Unity a much better presentation. In the end, Mint is really just Ubuntu.
> 
> During the XP days I had all but switched to Linux. But Longhorn is just a better OS. For piracy and porn, Linux makes sense - for anything else, not so much. I don't engage in piracy or porn, so Linux has lost it's appeal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot. Lots of scientific work and personal work is done on Linux. Many servers run it. Some countries use it officially. You don't know what you're babbling about. Drooling on your Microsoft baby bib is a poor substitute for information.
> 
> Ubuntu is based on Debian and Mint is based on Ubuntu. That doesn't make it the same. If you like Unity better that's your choice, there's many. I don't know what it is with you corporate goons but you need to get a grip with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t cry about Windows all day. It doesn´t prevent people from using Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even mention Windows. Learn to read if you want to insult people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nitpickers are free to replace the word Windows with Microsoft.
Click to expand...

That would be a rather dense nitpicker because I was clearly speaking about the corporation, not their OS. Context helps. I haven't seen ANYTHING more modern in Windows 10 than I'm using now. Where am I wrong?


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does it look anymore modern than this?
> The basic Linuxmint gui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My color scheme is similar but I'm using Mint Cinnamon and the Cairo dock (Mac like). I can access programs with either.
> 
> I don't understand the religious zeal with MS though. Apple for that matter, it's like they have disciples instead of customers but it does bring home the bacon.
Click to expand...

And this is mine (Win 8.1, old screenshot, but only the wallpaper has changed since then and some shortcuts, as well as the startorb that I restored to Win8.1 default):


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Mint for awhile, I just find Ubuntu with Unity a much better presentation. In the end, Mint is really just Ubuntu.
> 
> During the XP days I had all but switched to Linux. But Longhorn is just a better OS. For piracy and porn, Linux makes sense - for anything else, not so much. I don't engage in piracy or porn, so Linux has lost it's appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Lots of scientific work and personal work is done on Linux. Many servers run it. Some countries use it officially. You don't know what you're babbling about. Drooling on your Microsoft baby bib is a poor substitute for information.
> 
> Ubuntu is based on Debian and Mint is based on Ubuntu. That doesn't make it the same. If you like Unity better that's your choice, there's many. I don't know what it is with you corporate goons but you need to get a grip with reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don´t cry about Windows all day. It doesn´t prevent people from using Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't even mention Windows. Learn to read if you want to insult people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nitpickers are free to replace the word Windows with Microsoft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be a rather dense nitpicker because I was clearly speaking about the corporation, not their OS. Context helps. I haven't seen ANYTHING more modern in Windows 10 than I'm using now. Where am I wrong?
Click to expand...

Talking about context. I compared it with the Win8 design which is quite ugly and looks very outdated.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does it look anymore modern than this?
> The basic Linuxmint gui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My color scheme is similar but I'm using Mint Cinnamon and the Cairo dock (Mac like). I can access programs with either.
> 
> I don't understand the religious zeal with MS though. Apple for that matter, it's like they have disciples instead of customers but it does bring home the bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is mine (Win 8.1, old screenshot, but only the wallpaper has changed since then and some shortcuts, as well as the startorb that I restored to Win8.1 default):
Click to expand...



Nothing wrong with that.
My reason for posting the *nix screenshots is to take aim at uncensored for his remark Linux looks like 1992. Which is, of course, patently false.
  There is nothing wrong with the Windows Desktop before or after 8, which 90% agree was just horrendous.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does it look anymore modern than this?
> The basic Linuxmint gui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My color scheme is similar but I'm using Mint Cinnamon and the Cairo dock (Mac like). I can access programs with either.
> 
> I don't understand the religious zeal with MS though. Apple for that matter, it's like they have disciples instead of customers but it does bring home the bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is mine (Win 8.1, old screenshot, but only the wallpaper has changed since then and some shortcuts, as well as the startorb that I restored to Win8.1 default):
Click to expand...

That isn't anything newer or superior to Linux so what's the point? I could set up a desktop just like that within a few minutes. AND like we've discussed before I like multiple desktops, I have four with two monitors. If Windows can finally do that now good for them in catching up.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does it look anymore modern than this?
> The basic Linuxmint gui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My color scheme is similar but I'm using Mint Cinnamon and the Cairo dock (Mac like). I can access programs with either.
> 
> I don't understand the religious zeal with MS though. Apple for that matter, it's like they have disciples instead of customers but it does bring home the bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is mine (Win 8.1, old screenshot, but only the wallpaper has changed since then and some shortcuts, as well as the startorb that I restored to Win8.1 default):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.
> My reason for posting the *nix screenshots is to take aim at uncensored for his remark Linux looks like 1992. Which is, of course, patently false.
> There is nothing wrong with the Windows Desktop before or after 8, which 90% agree was just horrendous.
Click to expand...

The Desktop has been always the same since Windows 95. Just a space for shortcuts. This didn´t even change in Win8.


----------



## AquaAthena

Slyhunter said:


> Got free upgrade to Windows 10 July 29th. I'm not sure whether I should do it? Anyone hear anything about Windows 10. I'm thinking about keeping 7. I need my computer for work and would hate to do anything that'll screw it up. But I'd also hate to miss out on the latest game because I didn't upgrade.
> 
> What to do ...



Yep, Windows planted an icon on my toolbar for the free upgrade. They  are desperate because W-8 was such a dud.

I am staying with W-7. It is being supported with updates through 2020, from what I have read. Meanwhile those little laptops called Chromebooks are selling like hotcakes. Built-in virus protection and lightweight. Love all mine. No more Microsoft.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> The Desktop has been always the same since Windows 95. Just a space for shortcuts. This didn´t even change in Win8.



Sort of, the problem with Win8 is it went back to Win 3.1...that is, when you opened an application often took over the computer rather than windowed.


----------



## Darkwind

longknife said:


> *Here are the top five reasons to upgrade to Windows 10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already accepted my invitation to upgrade for free, so this really doesn't apply to me. But it does provide some interesting information with links. The 5 reasons set forth are:
> 
> 
> Start Menu (I just hope my Classic Shell will work on it)
> 
> Cortana (I see no reason why I'd ever use this)
> 
> Edge Internet Browser (I'm getting po'd with Firefox and Opera and can only hope this will be better.)
> 
> A better all-around interface (whatever that means) @
> A new and improved Command Prompt (that might be useful as I was told to use one and can't figure out how on 8.1)
> 
> 
> Read the article with links @ Here are the top five reasons to upgrade to Windows 10 Fox News
> 
> 
> Windows 10: The 'Insider' story @ Windows 10 The Insider story - Telegraph


Simply go to your tiles desktop and type " cmd " without the quotes and hit enter.

It opens a command prompt for you.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does it look anymore modern than this?
> The basic Linuxmint gui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My color scheme is similar but I'm using Mint Cinnamon and the Cairo dock (Mac like). I can access programs with either.
> 
> I don't understand the religious zeal with MS though. Apple for that matter, it's like they have disciples instead of customers but it does bring home the bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is mine (Win 8.1, old screenshot, but only the wallpaper has changed since then and some shortcuts, as well as the startorb that I restored to Win8.1 default):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't anything newer or superior to Linux so what's the point? I could set up a desktop just like that within a few minutes. AND like we've discussed before I like multiple desktops, I have four with two monitors. If Windows can finally do that now good for them in catching up.
Click to expand...

There is no need for my desktop to be "newer" or superior to other desktops. I just have to like it. And I like the ribbon menu of the Explorer, which is indeed superior. As Linux user, I would prefer Expicula but Windows has the superior Directory Opus, which I also use. It can do anything, replacing a lot of tools and is very customizable.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Desktop has been always the same since Windows 95. Just a space for shortcuts. This didn´t even change in Win8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of, the problem with Win8 is it went back to Win 3.1...that is, when you opened an application often took over the computer rather than windowed.
Click to expand...

Only the "modern apps" do. The normal applications behavior as always.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> There is no need for my desktop to be "newer" or superior to other desktops. I just have to like it. And I like the ribbon menu of the Explorer, which is indeed superior. As Linux user, I would prefer Expicula but Windows has the superior Directory Opus, which I also use. It can do anything, replacing a lot of tools and is very customizable.


All along you said Windows was superior. Hmmm. Well, what's superior about Explorer vs file managers in Linux?  Were's your multiple desktops? Wish I had that all the years I used Windows. All that shrinking and expanding programs, I don't miss it at all.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does it look anymore modern than this?
> The basic Linuxmint gui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My color scheme is similar but I'm using Mint Cinnamon and the Cairo dock (Mac like). I can access programs with either.
> 
> I don't understand the religious zeal with MS though. Apple for that matter, it's like they have disciples instead of customers but it does bring home the bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is mine (Win 8.1, old screenshot, but only the wallpaper has changed since then and some shortcuts, as well as the startorb that I restored to Win8.1 default):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't anything newer or superior to Linux so what's the point? I could set up a desktop just like that within a few minutes. AND like we've discussed before I like multiple desktops, I have four with two monitors. If Windows can finally do that now good for them in catching up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need for my desktop to be "newer" or superior to other desktops. I just have to like it. And I like the ribbon menu of the Explorer, which is indeed superior. As Linux user, I would prefer Expicula but Windows has the superior Directory Opus, which I also use. It can do anything, replacing a lot of tools and is very customizable.
Click to expand...



??
I guess I don't see any difference?
What is different about that?
And you can very-very-very easily customize /change the file manager in Linux.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for my desktop to be "newer" or superior to other desktops. I just have to like it. And I like the ribbon menu of the Explorer, which is indeed superior. As Linux user, I would prefer Expicula but Windows has the superior Directory Opus, which I also use. It can do anything, replacing a lot of tools and is very customizable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All along you said Windows was superior. Hmmm. Well, what's superior about Explorer vs file managers in Linux?  Were's your multiple desktops? Wish I had that all the years I used Windows. All that shrinking and expanding programs, I don't miss it at all.
Click to expand...

The Windows Explorer has superior features. For example, click and hold the upper frame of a window and put it to the left or right side of the monitor using drag & drop and it will expand to that half of the screen place. Doing so with two windows creates a dual screen file manager. The ribbon menu offers the right features for your specific file types and the explorer natively supports iso image files. The breadcrumb navigation is superior to any other.

As for multi-desktop environments, the taskbar allows me to switch between programs with one click. Therefore, I don´t miss a second or more desktops.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does it look anymore modern than this?
> The basic Linuxmint gui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My color scheme is similar but I'm using Mint Cinnamon and the Cairo dock (Mac like). I can access programs with either.
> 
> I don't understand the religious zeal with MS though. Apple for that matter, it's like they have disciples instead of customers but it does bring home the bacon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And this is mine (Win 8.1, old screenshot, but only the wallpaper has changed since then and some shortcuts, as well as the startorb that I restored to Win8.1 default):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't anything newer or superior to Linux so what's the point? I could set up a desktop just like that within a few minutes. AND like we've discussed before I like multiple desktops, I have four with two monitors. If Windows can finally do that now good for them in catching up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no need for my desktop to be "newer" or superior to other desktops. I just have to like it. And I like the ribbon menu of the Explorer, which is indeed superior. As Linux user, I would prefer Expicula but Windows has the superior Directory Opus, which I also use. It can do anything, replacing a lot of tools and is very customizable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> I guess I don't see any difference?
> What is different about that?
> And you can very-very-very easily customize /change the file manager in Linux.
Click to expand...

If you are interested you can get info about what DO is capable of. There are plenty of functions.
Directory Opus


----------



## Iceweasel

Bleipriester said:


> The Windows Explorer has superior features. For example, click and hold the upper frame of a window and put it to the left or right side of the monitor using drag & drop and it will expand to that half of the screen place. Doing so with two windows creates a dual screen file manager. The ribbon menu offers the right features for your specific file types and the explorer natively supports iso image files. The breadcrumb navigation is superior to any other.
> 
> As for multi-desktop environments, the taskbar allows me to switch between programs with one click. Therefore, I don´t miss a second or more desktops.


I open two windows (usually one on each monitor). Takes the same amount of time. 

I have no trouble navigating anything. How is it superior to find what you want when I can find what I want? I don't get it but I'm not a member of your cult.

I already mentioned the taskbar minimize shrink thing. It sucks. Very old school.


----------



## Bleipriester

Iceweasel said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Windows Explorer has superior features. For example, click and hold the upper frame of a window and put it to the left or right side of the monitor using drag & drop and it will expand to that half of the screen place. Doing so with two windows creates a dual screen file manager. The ribbon menu offers the right features for your specific file types and the explorer natively supports iso image files. The breadcrumb navigation is superior to any other.
> 
> As for multi-desktop environments, the taskbar allows me to switch between programs with one click. Therefore, I don´t miss a second or more desktops.
> 
> 
> 
> I open two windows (usually one on each monitor). Takes the same amount of time.
> 
> I have no trouble navigating anything. How is it superior to find what you want when I can find what I want? I don't get it but I'm not a member of your cult.
> 
> I already mentioned the taskbar minimize shrink thing. It sucks. Very old school.
Click to expand...

Get used to the breadcrumb navigation. Sureley, some Linux FM feature it as well. Sense is that each level of a patch can be reached with one click and each sub directory with two clicks. A click in the empty space of the bar will show the normal path. How is that not superior? Join the secret breadcrumb cult! The first screenshort serves you as vip pass!











There is no need to minimize windows in order to switch between them using the taskbar or or ALT+TAB, btw.


----------



## Slyhunter

I have 8gb ram. Will I need to up that to go from Windows 7 to 10?


----------



## Bleipriester

Slyhunter said:


> I have 8gb ram. Will I need to up that to go from Windows 7 to 10?


No.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for my desktop to be "newer" or superior to other desktops. I just have to like it. And I like the ribbon menu of the Explorer, which is indeed superior. As Linux user, I would prefer Expicula but Windows has the superior Directory Opus, which I also use. It can do anything, replacing a lot of tools and is very customizable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All along you said Windows was superior. Hmmm. Well, what's superior about Explorer vs file managers in Linux?  Were's your multiple desktops? Wish I had that all the years I used Windows. All that shrinking and expanding programs, I don't miss it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Windows Explorer has superior features. For example, click and hold the upper frame of a window and put it to the left or right side of the monitor using drag & drop and it will expand to that half of the screen place. Doing so with two windows creates a dual screen file manager. The ribbon menu offers the right features for your specific file types and the explorer natively supports iso image files. The breadcrumb navigation is superior to any other.
> 
> As for multi-desktop environments, the taskbar allows me to switch between programs with one click. Therefore, I don´t miss a second or more desktops.
Click to expand...


??
Linux does that too..if you click a window and drag it to the bottom corner, it automatically adjust to that half of the screen, if you open another window it will take up the other half...or you can drag towards the bottom, but not the corner, and it will take up a quarter of the screen. So you can have 4 namagers at the same time automatically sized.
Also - you can "tab" explore...exactly like tabbed browsing, multiple file manager "windows" within the same window.
As far as I know, Linux and Windows supports multiple desktops? Right?
I know both support multiple screens. 
Multiple desktops is handy if you are multi-tasking, say working on 3-4 spreadsheets at the same time. The Alt-Tab is inferior because it only shows the office icon rather than which icon is which window. But that is not often used.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for my desktop to be "newer" or superior to other desktops. I just have to like it. And I like the ribbon menu of the Explorer, which is indeed superior. As Linux user, I would prefer Expicula but Windows has the superior Directory Opus, which I also use. It can do anything, replacing a lot of tools and is very customizable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All along you said Windows was superior. Hmmm. Well, what's superior about Explorer vs file managers in Linux?  Were's your multiple desktops? Wish I had that all the years I used Windows. All that shrinking and expanding programs, I don't miss it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Windows Explorer has superior features. For example, click and hold the upper frame of a window and put it to the left or right side of the monitor using drag & drop and it will expand to that half of the screen place. Doing so with two windows creates a dual screen file manager. The ribbon menu offers the right features for your specific file types and the explorer natively supports iso image files. The breadcrumb navigation is superior to any other.
> 
> As for multi-desktop environments, the taskbar allows me to switch between programs with one click. Therefore, I don´t miss a second or more desktops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ??
> Linux does that too..if you click a window and drag it to the bottom corner, it automatically adjust to that half of the screen, if you open another window it will take up the other half...or you can drag towards the bottom, but not the corner, and it will take up a quarter of the screen. So you can have 4 namagers at the same time automatically sized.
> This was introduced in Windows 7.
> 
> Also - you can "tab" explore...exactly like tabbed browsing, multiple file manager "windows" within the same window.
> As far as I know, Linux and Windows supports multiple desktops? Right?
> I know both support multiple screens.
> Multiple desktops is handy if you are multi-tasking, say working on 3-4 spreadsheets at the same time. The Alt-Tab is inferior because it only shows the office icon rather than which icon is which window. But that is not often used.
Click to expand...

Windows 10 supports multi desktops.
Alt+Tab shows thumbnails of the screens. If you are using Vista, you can use Flip 3D:





Flip 3D is still implemented in Windows 7 but it is hidden. Create a shortcut with this path including the parameter:
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe DwmApi #105


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for my desktop to be "newer" or superior to other desktops. I just have to like it. And I like the ribbon menu of the Explorer, which is indeed superior. As Linux user, I would prefer Expicula but Windows has the superior Directory Opus, which I also use. It can do anything, replacing a lot of tools and is very customizable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All along you said Windows was superior. Hmmm. Well, what's superior about Explorer vs file managers in Linux?  Were's your multiple desktops? Wish I had that all the years I used Windows. All that shrinking and expanding programs, I don't miss it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Windows Explorer has superior features. For example, click and hold the upper frame of a window and put it to the left or right side of the monitor using drag & drop and it will expand to that half of the screen place. Doing so with two windows creates a dual screen file manager. The ribbon menu offers the right features for your specific file types and the explorer natively supports iso image files. The breadcrumb navigation is superior to any other.
> 
> As for multi-desktop environments, the taskbar allows me to switch between programs with one click. Therefore, I don´t miss a second or more desktops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ??
> Linux does that too..if you click a window and drag it to the bottom corner, it automatically adjust to that half of the screen, if you open another window it will take up the other half...or you can drag towards the bottom, but not the corner, and it will take up a quarter of the screen. So you can have 4 namagers at the same time automatically sized.
> This was introduced in Windows 7.
> 
> Also - you can "tab" explore...exactly like tabbed browsing, multiple file manager "windows" within the same window.
> As far as I know, Linux and Windows supports multiple desktops? Right?
> I know both support multiple screens.
> Multiple desktops is handy if you are multi-tasking, say working on 3-4 spreadsheets at the same time. The Alt-Tab is inferior because it only shows the office icon rather than which icon is which window. But that is not often used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 10 supports multi desktops.
> Alt+Tab shows thumbnails of the screens. If you are using Vista, you can use Flip 3D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flip 3D is still implemented in Windows 7 but it is hidden. Create a shortcut with this path including the parameter:
> C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe DwmApi #105
Click to expand...



So...again...they are both equally functional. Difference being Linux supported multi-desktops/tabbed windows like 15 years ago.
So not seeing the "superior" manager of Windows....


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need for my desktop to be "newer" or superior to other desktops. I just have to like it. And I like the ribbon menu of the Explorer, which is indeed superior. As Linux user, I would prefer Expicula but Windows has the superior Directory Opus, which I also use. It can do anything, replacing a lot of tools and is very customizable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All along you said Windows was superior. Hmmm. Well, what's superior about Explorer vs file managers in Linux?  Were's your multiple desktops? Wish I had that all the years I used Windows. All that shrinking and expanding programs, I don't miss it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Windows Explorer has superior features. For example, click and hold the upper frame of a window and put it to the left or right side of the monitor using drag & drop and it will expand to that half of the screen place. Doing so with two windows creates a dual screen file manager. The ribbon menu offers the right features for your specific file types and the explorer natively supports iso image files. The breadcrumb navigation is superior to any other.
> 
> As for multi-desktop environments, the taskbar allows me to switch between programs with one click. Therefore, I don´t miss a second or more desktops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ??
> Linux does that too..if you click a window and drag it to the bottom corner, it automatically adjust to that half of the screen, if you open another window it will take up the other half...or you can drag towards the bottom, but not the corner, and it will take up a quarter of the screen. So you can have 4 namagers at the same time automatically sized.
> This was introduced in Windows 7.
> 
> Also - you can "tab" explore...exactly like tabbed browsing, multiple file manager "windows" within the same window.
> As far as I know, Linux and Windows supports multiple desktops? Right?
> I know both support multiple screens.
> Multiple desktops is handy if you are multi-tasking, say working on 3-4 spreadsheets at the same time. The Alt-Tab is inferior because it only shows the office icon rather than which icon is which window. But that is not often used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Windows 10 supports multi desktops.
> Alt+Tab shows thumbnails of the screens. If you are using Vista, you can use Flip 3D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flip 3D is still implemented in Windows 7 but it is hidden. Create a shortcut with this path including the parameter:
> C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe DwmApi #105
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So...again...they are both equally functional. Difference being Linux supported multi-desktops/tabbed windows like 15 years ago.
> So not seeing the "superior" manager of Windows....
Click to expand...

Now you are comparing the standard Windows 8 file manager with "the best" of what linux file managers have to offer. Compare those with Directory Opus, instead. And how does tabbed navigation make any sense in file managers? The task bar can serve as tabs, as well.


----------



## longknife

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know anything about Apple´s update policy. What is it about?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is quite generous. All updates since 10.6 have been free and 10.6 only cost $20.
> 
> Apple doesn't even block installing the OS on Intel PCs, as long as they have the proper hardware. There are a number of sites that show you how to make your own "Hackintosh."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False. (at least you're consistent.)
> 
> So called hackintosh builds are illegal. The Apple TOS clearly prohibits running OSX on any non-Apple hardware.
> 
> {There is a reason we at LockerGnome don’t have Hackintosh tutorials on the site. It isn’t because these systems have a sketchy track record consisting of instability, a setup process that is usually too complex for the average user, or out of any fanboyism on the part of the writers. The primary reason is simply that doing so is in violation of the end-user license agreement (EULA) from Apple for OS X.}
> 
> http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx107.pdf
> 
> As usual, you just make shit up, edtheliar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dunno, what this link mean. Can you help?
> PC Mac OS X El Capitan 10.11 Developer Beta 1 Mac PC set image 25 6 2015 - Nydus Underground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The the beta for OSX 10.11 has been hacked and is distributed on the Torrents.
> 
> The question isn't whether one can build a hackintosh - that is easy to do. edtheliar claimed that Apple doesn't block it - they most certainly do - in clear language in the TOS and EULA.
> 
> When OSX bowed to the pressure to support IO devices such a PCIE video cards, the ability to hardware check Apple hardware was lost. It's an Intel CPU and possibly an Nvidia or AMD GPU - but it is illegal and clearly stated as so.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Now you are comparing the standard Windows 8 file manager with "the best" of what linux file managers have to over. Compare those with Directory Opus, instead. And how does tabbed navigation make any sense in file managers? The task bar can serve as tabs, as well.



Huh? What do you mean best it has to offer?
The auto-sizing/auto positioning feature is standard also. I honestly don't know if that is a mint thing or not, but I doubt it.
Auto sizing is something I have used for sometime. 
Tabbed managing - may or may not be something useful, not for me - but it is there, and is also standard.
Multiple desktops is also standard, as well as multiple screens.
Only thing not standard in multi-desktop is the 3D flip/rotate/cubed desktop which is quite easily done if one installs compiz.
  So, again, nothing superior.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are comparing the standard Windows 8 file manager with "the best" of what linux file managers have to over. Compare those with Directory Opus, instead. And how does tabbed navigation make any sense in file managers? The task bar can serve as tabs, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What do you mean best it has to offer?
> The auto-sizing/auto positioning feature is standard also. I honestly don't know if that is a mint thing or not, but I doubt it.
> Auto sizing is something I have used for sometime.
> Tabbed managing - may or may not be something useful, not for me - but it is there, and is also standard.
> Multiple desktops is also standard, as well as multiple screens.
> Only thing not standard in multi-desktop is the 3D flip/rotate/cubed desktop which is quite easily done if one installs compiz.
> So, again, nothing superior.
Click to expand...

I mean, you should take mint´s standard file manager and compare it with Windows 8´s Explorer. If you take just the one you believe is the best, I take Directory Opus. And thus the Win8 Explorer is superior.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> I mean, you should take mint´s standard file manager and compare it with Windows 8´s Explorer. If you take just the one you believe is the best, I take Directory Opus. And thus the Win8 Explorer is superior.




Marlin File Manager......






Double Commander manager.......







That is just two.
As far as file managers go...there are 100's out there.
I don't have a use for advanced managers...but for those that do, I can't imagine not finding one to fit them.
Keeping in mind, that the above pics are how they look at the basic level. It can be further customized beyond that.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, you should take mint´s standard file manager and compare it with Windows 8´s Explorer. If you take just the one you believe is the best, I take Directory Opus. And thus the Win8 Explorer is superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlin File Manager......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Commander manager.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just two.
> As far as file managers go...there are 100's out there.
> I don't have a use for advanced managers...but for those that do, I can't imagine not finding one to fit them.
> Keeping in mind, that the above pics are how they look at the basic level. It can be further customized beyond that.
Click to expand...

Me too. Since I use Windows 8, I havn´t been using DO. Of course there are various file managers around. But there is virtually no use for them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Question - in Win8 + can you finally do a file search within the window you have open?
Example.....


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Question - in Win8 + can you finally do a file search within the window you have open?
> Example.....


Sure. It applies for the open directory and its subfolders.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - in Win8 + can you finally do a file search within the window you have open?
> Example.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. It applies for the open directory and its subfolders.
Click to expand...


Honest to God...what took them so long?
The ability to perform a search within a search is an extremely useful thing. It use to drive me nuts when I was a Sys Admin to have to go to a Mac to efficiently find folders/files in large data servers. Insane MS didn't do this 12 years ago or so like Mac/Linux. 
  How crazy was it that it was easier and quicker to walk to a users MacOs box to find things than standing at the terminal?


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - in Win8 + can you finally do a file search within the window you have open?
> Example.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. It applies for the open directory and its subfolders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honest to God...what took them so long?
> The ability to perform a search within a search is an extremely useful thing. It use to drive me nuts when I was a Sys Admin to have to go to a Mac to efficiently find folders/files in large data servers. Insane MS didn't do this 12 years ago or so like Mac/Linux.
> How crazy was it that it was easier and quicker to walk to a users MacOs box to find things than standing at the terminal?
Click to expand...

It has always been easy to find files in Windows. And you can still use the old dos commands like *.mp3 to list all mp3 files.


----------



## edthecynic

iamwhatiseem said:


> Question - in Win8 + can you finally do a file search within the window you have open?
> Example.....


That window looks very Mac-like. What linux distro is that? I might like to try it.


----------



## Iceweasel

edthecynic said:


> That window looks very Mac-like. What linux distro is that? I might like to try it.


He's using Mint, like I am. If you try it go for 17.1,  it has some good tweaks over 17 with long term support (5 years). I am also using the Cairo dock that functions and looks exactly like Macs. It's about all I miss from OSX, hated the Finder.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - in Win8 + can you finally do a file search within the window you have open?
> Example.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. It applies for the open directory and its subfolders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honest to God...what took them so long?
> The ability to perform a search within a search is an extremely useful thing. It use to drive me nuts when I was a Sys Admin to have to go to a Mac to efficiently find folders/files in large data servers. Insane MS didn't do this 12 years ago or so like Mac/Linux.
> How crazy was it that it was easier and quicker to walk to a users MacOs box to find things than standing at the terminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been easy to find files in Windows. And you can still use the old dos commands like *.mp3 to list all mp3 files.
Click to expand...





edthecynic said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - in Win8 + can you finally do a file search within the window you have open?
> Example.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That window looks very Mac-like. What linux distro is that? I might like to try it.
Click to expand...

Mint  - the them I use is "Zukitwo-Dark-Cinnamon" - except I changed the windows to the default silver like you see.


----------



## edthecynic

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - in Win8 + can you finally do a file search within the window you have open?
> Example.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. It applies for the open directory and its subfolders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honest to God...what took them so long?
> The ability to perform a search within a search is an extremely useful thing. It use to drive me nuts when I was a Sys Admin to have to go to a Mac to efficiently find folders/files in large data servers. Insane MS didn't do this 12 years ago or so like Mac/Linux.
> How crazy was it that it was easier and quicker to walk to a users MacOs box to find things than standing at the terminal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has always been easy to find files in Windows. And you can still use the old dos commands like *.mp3 to list all mp3 files.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - in Win8 + can you finally do a file search within the window you have open?
> Example.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That window looks very Mac-like. What linux distro is that? I might like to try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mint  - the them I use is "Zukitwo-Dark-Cinnamon" - except I changed the windows to the default silver like you see.
Click to expand...

I like that it has the number of items and free space at the bottom of the window along with the search at the top and the side bar folders. Is that the standard install, or would I have to tweek it? I tried a different Linux distro a couple of years ago and I found I missed that stuff. I can't remember what distro but I know it was not Mint.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

edthecynic said:


> I like that it has the number of items and free space at the bottom of the window along with the search at the top and the side bar folders. Is that the standard install, or would I have to tweek it? I tried a different Linux distro a couple of years ago and I found I missed that stuff. I can't remember what distro but I know it was not Mint.



I have made very little tweaks. Only changed into a dark theme because I like a dark screen.
 So what you see there is by default.


----------



## Bleipriester

Bleipriester said:


> This might be interesting for owners of Samsung notebooks. Purpose of Samsung´s update disable tool is to prevent users from receiving Windows 10. This, so hopes Samsung, will spare them annoying users with questions about drivers etc. Owners should uninstall this nasty tool in any case because it also blocks regular security updates.
> Samsung disables Windows Update leaving laptops open to hackers Technology The Guardian


Samsung promised now to release a patch that will re-activate Windows Update.


----------



## edthecynic

iamwhatiseem said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it has the number of items and free space at the bottom of the window along with the search at the top and the side bar folders. Is that the standard install, or would I have to tweek it? I tried a different Linux distro a couple of years ago and I found I missed that stuff. I can't remember what distro but I know it was not Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made very little tweaks. Only changed into a dark theme because I like a dark screen.
> So what you see there is by default.
Click to expand...

I installed it on a very old Dell 8500 Pentium 4 laptop and it seems to work quite well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

edthecynic said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it has the number of items and free space at the bottom of the window along with the search at the top and the side bar folders. Is that the standard install, or would I have to tweek it? I tried a different Linux distro a couple of years ago and I found I missed that stuff. I can't remember what distro but I know it was not Mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made very little tweaks. Only changed into a dark theme because I like a dark screen.
> So what you see there is by default.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I installed it on a very old Dell 8500 Pentium 4 laptop and it seems to work quite well.
Click to expand...


I think you will like it.
It has less overhead than ubuntu.


----------



## Iceweasel

Well this is interesting. Just now on the news they said the Dept. of the Navy is still using XP since they have some legacy software they need and paying Microsoft 9 million a year to update it with security patches. Pretty nice gig if you can get it.

So they have updates, they just want to force people into buying more of their shit. Along with hardware, etc. Exactly why I dislike them so.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> You're an idiot. Lots of scientific work and personal work is done on Linux. Many servers run it. Some countries use it officially. You don't know what you're babbling about. Drooling on your Microsoft baby bib is a poor substitute for information.
> 
> Ubuntu is based on Debian and Mint is based on Ubuntu. That doesn't make it the same. If you like Unity better that's your choice, there's many. I don't know what it is with you corporate goons but you need to get a grip with reality.



I get that you're a fanboi, however that hardly makes me an idiot. For the desktop, Linux is used primarily to create a very low cost environment, that 486 DX2 will run it, and it's free. 

As for scientific work, I suppose Folding@Home is scientific. 

I have a friend who is a biologist who runs a frigging Mac - of course it's really just Word and Excel with the formula extensions.

But for serious CAD or CAM, Windows dominates - for good reason. Unix had it's run, but has declined.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> The Windows Explorer has superior features. For example, click and hold the upper frame of a window and put it to the left or right side of the monitor using drag & drop and it will expand to that half of the screen place. Doing so with two windows creates a dual screen file manager. The ribbon menu offers the right features for your specific file types and the explorer natively supports iso image files. The breadcrumb navigation is superior to any other.
> 
> As for multi-desktop environments, the taskbar allows me to switch between programs with one click. Therefore, I don´t miss a second or more desktops.



I actually like the Unity functionality better in that regard. With Unity you can tile 4 windows into the corners using drag and drop. Aero does a better job with general docking, and the taskbar acts like a taskbar, with the screen section independent. With Unity, they have made the screen act like one giant taskbar, which is annoying and very mac-like.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question - in Win8 + can you finally do a file search within the window you have open?
> Example.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. It applies for the open directory and its subfolders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honest to God...what took them so long?
> The ability to perform a search within a search is an extremely useful thing. It use to drive me nuts when I was a Sys Admin to have to go to a Mac to efficiently find folders/files in large data servers. Insane MS didn't do this 12 years ago or so like Mac/Linux.
> How crazy was it that it was easier and quicker to walk to a users MacOs box to find things than standing at the terminal?
Click to expand...


You have been able to do that at least since XP.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> You have been able to do that at least since XP.



Nope..XP Professional here...if you click search, it just takes you to the horrible Windows Search.
I am not sure even Win 7 does it. Actually just verified it - Win 7 does do it, but only the folder you have open. So MS didn't do it till 2009.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been able to do that at least since XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope..XP Professional here...if you click search, it just takes you to the horrible Windows Search.
> I am not sure even Win 7 does it. Actually just verified it - Win 7 does do it, but only the folder you have open. So MS didn't do it till 2009.
Click to expand...


See the last field where it says "folder?"


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Windows Explorer has superior features. For example, click and hold the upper frame of a window and put it to the left or right side of the monitor using drag & drop and it will expand to that half of the screen place. Doing so with two windows creates a dual screen file manager. The ribbon menu offers the right features for your specific file types and the explorer natively supports iso image files. The breadcrumb navigation is superior to any other.
> 
> As for multi-desktop environments, the taskbar allows me to switch between programs with one click. Therefore, I don´t miss a second or more desktops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the Unity functionality better in that regard. With Unity you can tile 4 windows into the corners using drag and drop. Aero does a better job with general docking, and the taskbar acts like a taskbar, with the screen section independent. With Unity, they have made the screen act like one giant taskbar, which is annoying and very mac-like.
Click to expand...

The ribbon menu also features the copy to feature. That makes a dual screen unneccesary the most time.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been able to do that at least since XP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope..XP Professional here...if you click search, it just takes you to the horrible Windows Search.
> I am not sure even Win 7 does it. Actually just verified it - Win 7 does do it, but only the folder you have open. So MS didn't do it till 2009.
Click to expand...

This is a powerful tool. And the explorer search bar was introduced with Vista btw, which is very similar to Win7.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> The ribbon menu also features the copy to feature. That makes a dual screen unneccesary the most time.



I honestly find the multiple screens annoying - it tends to hide icons. Even on my phones I find it irritating. The biggest complaint I have with Windows 8 is that they don't present a unified place to find programs and features - Linux fanatics seem to think that scattering is an advantage...


----------



## Ringel05

I love it.

My OS is better than your OS.........


----------



## Bleipriester

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon menu also features the copy to feature. That makes a dual screen unneccesary the most time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly find the multiple screens annoying - it tends to hide icons. Even on my phones I find it irritating. The biggest complaint I have with Windows 8 is that they don't present a unified place to find programs and features - Linux fanatics seem to think that scattering is an advantage...
Click to expand...

It has. The startmenu folder is still there and when you install Startisback, programs that would automatically set start menu entries in "all programs", will do it with Win8 as well.


----------



## edthecynic

Bleipriester said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon menu also features the copy to feature. That makes a dual screen unneccesary the most time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly find the multiple screens annoying - it tends to hide icons. Even on my phones I find it irritating. The biggest complaint I have with Windows 8 is that they don't present a unified place to find programs and features - Linux fanatics seem to think that scattering is an advantage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has. The startmenu folder is still there and when you install Startisback, programs that would automatically set start menu entries in "all programs", will do it with Win8 as well.
Click to expand...

I used the free Start Menu 8.

Start Menu 8 - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## Delta4Embassy

(glances up momentarily from Windows 98) 

Is it better than this, or simply bigger, more bloated, and newer?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Delta4Embassy said:


> (glances up momentarily from Windows 98)
> 
> Is it better than this, or simply bigger, more bloated, and newer?



Your not using Window 98.
80% of the internet will not operate properly, if at all on that old of a browser/flash/etc.
There are plenty of videos on Youtube showing people trying to use a Win98 computer on webpages.


----------



## pauls

I have a computer that is happily running FreeDOS. The other three run different Linux distros.


----------



## Bleipriester

edthecynic said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ribbon menu also features the copy to feature. That makes a dual screen unneccesary the most time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly find the multiple screens annoying - it tends to hide icons. Even on my phones I find it irritating. The biggest complaint I have with Windows 8 is that they don't present a unified place to find programs and features - Linux fanatics seem to think that scattering is an advantage...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has. The startmenu folder is still there and when you install Startisback, programs that would automatically set start menu entries in "all programs", will do it with Win8 as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used the free Start Menu 8.
> 
> Start Menu 8 - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com
Click to expand...

I recommend you Startisback. Startisback is much smaller and runs without an extra process, being a native startmenu that works even better than the Windows 7 Startmenu. It also has all its features and even more.
If you want it for free, you must download it from here:
Windows 8 Tips and Support Page 14 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## iamwhatiseem

pauls said:


> I have a computer that is happily running FreeDOS. The other three run different Linux distros.



 I have 500 acres of preemo ocean side property in the Virgin Islands...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*Interesting...Windows 10 will share your Wifi password. It is pre-installed on all Windows 10 PC's*

Microsoft Wi-Fi Sense will only provide internet access, and block connections to other things on the wireless LAN: "When you share network access, your contacts get internet access only. For example, if you share your home Wi-Fi network, your contacts won't have access to other computers, devices, or files stored on your home network."

That sounds wise – but we're not convinced how it will be practically enforced: if a computer is connected to a protected Wi-Fi network, it must know the key. And if the computer knows the key, a determined user or hacker will be able to find it within the system and use it to log into the network with full access.

In theory, someone who wanted access to your company network could befriend an employee or two, and drive into the office car park to be in range, and then gain access to the corporate wireless network.

The feature has been on Windows Phones since version 8.1. If you type the password into your Lumia, you won’t then need to type it into your laptop, because you are a friend of yourself. Given the meagre installed base of Windows Phones it's not been much of a threat – until now.

With every laptop running Windows 10 in the business radiating access, the security risk is significant. A second issue is that by giving Wi-Fi Sense access to your Facebook contacts, you are giving Microsoft a list of your Facebook friends, as well as your wireless passwords.

In an attempt to address the security hole it has created, Microsoft offers a kludge of a workaround: you must add _optout to the SSID (the name of your network) to prevent it from working with Wi-Fi Sense.

(So if you want to opt out of Google Maps and Wi-Fi Sense at the same time, you must change your SSID of, say, myhouse to myhouse_optout_nomap. Technology is great.)

Microsoft enables Windows 10's Wi-Fi Sense by default, and access to password-protected networks are shared with contacts unless the user remembers to uncheck a box when they first connect. Choosing to switch it off may make it a lot less useful, but would make for a more secure IT environment.

UH OH Windows 10 will share your Wi-Fi key with your friends friends The Register


----------



## Kosh

I will never buy a brand new Microsoft OS..

Microsoft uses the buying public as they beta testers.

I usually wait until the SP1 patch comes out before I think about it..


----------



## longknife

Kosh said:


> I will never buy a brand new Microsoft OS..
> 
> Microsoft uses the buying public as they beta testers.
> 
> I usually wait until the SP1 patch comes out before I think about it..



I don't think this is "brand new". It's been under development for several years with extensive beta testing.


----------



## Kosh

longknife said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never buy a brand new Microsoft OS..
> 
> Microsoft uses the buying public as they beta testers.
> 
> I usually wait until the SP1 patch comes out before I think about it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is "brand new". It's been under development for several years with extensive beta testing.
Click to expand...


All the Windows OS's for the exception of windows ME and 8 under went extensive testing..

Windows XP was being worked on not to soon after 95 came out..


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Kosh said:


> All the Windows OS's for the exception of windows ME and 8 under went extensive testing..
> 
> Windows XP was being worked on not to soon after 95 came out..



Uh...no.
Both Windows 95 and especially Win 98 - out of the box was almost useless. It wasn't until M$ re-released Win98SE that Win 98 was stable. That is, if you want to call them separate OS's. It is certainly arguable that Win98 SE was Win95-3.
Same architecture throughout. 
Windows XP, again, was released too early. It was missing so many device drivers that it was virtually useless for business use.
Windows has a long - looooong history of punishing consumers who upgrade too soon. Like at least a year after release.


----------



## Ringel05

longknife said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never buy a brand new Microsoft OS..
> 
> Microsoft uses the buying public as they beta testers.
> 
> I usually wait until the SP1 patch comes out before I think about it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this is "brand new". It's been under development for several years with extensive beta testing.
Click to expand...

It's a matter of consumer perspective and don't rely too heavily on "extensive beta testing", there's always bugs that need to be worked out, sometimes moreso than others.


----------



## pauls

Funny, with open source software I don't run into bugs much. Even the OS's work.


----------



## Bleipriester

Will Windows 10 force you to install updates?
Home Users will have their updates installed automatically without option to turn it off. Professional users can switch to another channel but security updates will also be installed without option to turn it off.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> Will Windows 10 force you to install updates?
> Home Users will have their updates installed automatically without option to turn it off. Professional users can switch to another channel but security updates will also be installed without option to turn it off.



That can be bad for application servers...in fact...it is bad.


----------



## Bleipriester

I think, its annoying. But maybe it is possible to block the update tool with the firewall. Or there will be other solutions. I am using update packs which I install and integrate into a Windows image.


----------



## MaryL

l miss windows XP.


----------



## Bleipriester

MaryL said:


> l miss windows XP.


No annoying update force there


----------



## MaryL

Bleipriester said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> l miss windows XP.
> 
> 
> 
> No annoying update force there
Click to expand...

Sadly, yes. No  more anything.  But up to till  January, that was my operating system, it worked with everything, new or old peripherals and any program I installed. Windows 10? I want XP back!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MaryL said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> l miss windows XP.
> 
> 
> 
> No annoying update force there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, yes. No  more anything.  But up to till  January, that was my operating system, it worked with everything, new or old peripherals and any program I installed. Windows 10? I want XP back!
Click to expand...


In my book, on the business side Windows 2000 was the best.
Tough as nails, rarely crashed...the one M$ OS that reminds me of a *nix system. Everything just worked, simple, and just worked.
 Home use, yes XP after a few years matured into a solid OS. And Windows 7 is decent as well. WIndows 8? - Trash.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> l miss windows XP.
> 
> 
> 
> No annoying update force there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, yes. No  more anything.  But up to till  January, that was my operating system, it worked with everything, new or old peripherals and any program I installed. Windows 10? I want XP back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book, on the business side Windows 2000 was the best.
> Tough as nails, rarely crashed...the one M$ OS that reminds me of a *nix system. Everything just worked, simple, and just worked.
> Home use, yes XP after a few years matured into a solid OS. And Windows 7 is decent as well. WIndows 8? - Trash.
Click to expand...

If you have the drivers, XP x64 is very good. In contrast to normal XP it is based on 2003.
Win8 isn´t trash but a fast system that just needs some customization.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> l miss windows XP.
> 
> 
> 
> No annoying update force there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, yes. No  more anything.  But up to till  January, that was my operating system, it worked with everything, new or old peripherals and any program I installed. Windows 10? I want XP back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book, on the business side Windows 2000 was the best.
> Tough as nails, rarely crashed...the one M$ OS that reminds me of a *nix system. Everything just worked, simple, and just worked.
> Home use, yes XP after a few years matured into a solid OS. And Windows 7 is decent as well. WIndows 8? - Trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have the drivers, XP x64 is very good. In contrast to normal XP it is based on 2003.
> Win8 isn´t trash but a fast system that just needs some customization.
Click to expand...


Oh Win8 under the hood might be a corvette, but on the outside it is a corsair. 
The GUI is so bad that how good the system is hardly matters.
Win10 is the right thing to do. Get rid of the Godawful mess of 8 and start over.
I have seen the previews of 10, and it looks like a better direction.
Having said that, I have not seen whether programs take over your whole screen like 8 did or not - which I absolutely hated.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> l miss windows XP.
> 
> 
> 
> No annoying update force there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, yes. No  more anything.  But up to till  January, that was my operating system, it worked with everything, new or old peripherals and any program I installed. Windows 10? I want XP back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book, on the business side Windows 2000 was the best.
> Tough as nails, rarely crashed...the one M$ OS that reminds me of a *nix system. Everything just worked, simple, and just worked.
> Home use, yes XP after a few years matured into a solid OS. And Windows 7 is decent as well. WIndows 8? - Trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have the drivers, XP x64 is very good. In contrast to normal XP it is based on 2003.
> Win8 isn´t trash but a fast system that just needs some customization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Win8 under the hood might be a corvette, but on the outside it is a corsair.
> The GUI is so bad that how good the system is hardly matters.
> Win10 is the right thing to do. Get rid of the Godawful mess of 8 and start over.
> I have seen the previews of 10, and it looks like a better direction.
> Having said that, I have not seen whether programs take over your whole screen like 8 did or not - which I absolutely hated.
Click to expand...

I am using Windows 8 for a whole while now and I come into contact with elements of the modern UI very, very rarely. I use it as if it is Windows 7 plus I have the ribbon explorer, faster system boot and an even better start menu. I even have Aero glass.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> I am using Windows 8 for a whole while now and I come into contact with elements of the modern UI very, very rarely. I use it as if it is Windows 7 plus I have the ribbon explorer, faster system boot and an even better start menu. I even have Aero glass.



  Well maybe that is why Balmer is finally gone.
Don't want to sound like a broken record,  but I just never understood how he kept his job for so long with all of the colossal bad calls and misdirections, and hated by practically everyone within the company. Like I have said before, it wasn't just Steve Jobs that propelled Apple above M$ - it was pretty easy to do with Balmer bumbling everything and releasing terrible products. 
  Who knows maybe Nadella will not be such a dorftrottel.


----------



## Ringel05

Basically from what I've been reading online (articles and blogs, etc) is neither Win 8 lovers nor Win 7/XP lovers are going to be happy with the knee jerk reaction compromise that is Win 10.  
Many of us have notified M$ that they're making another mistake, will they listen?  Why should they, they never did in the past.  I wonder how many "New Cokes" they think they can toss out at the consumer before figure it out?


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Windows 8 for a whole while now and I come into contact with elements of the modern UI very, very rarely. I use it as if it is Windows 7 plus I have the ribbon explorer, faster system boot and an even better start menu. I even have Aero glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe that is why Balmer is finally gone.
> Don't want to sound like a broken record,  but I just never understood how he kept his job for so long with all of the colossal bad calls and misdirections, and hated by practically everyone within the company. Like I have said before, it wasn't just Steve Jobs that propelled Apple above M$ - it was pretty easy to do with Balmer bumbling everything and releasing terrible products.
> Who knows maybe Nadella will not be such a dorftrottel.
Click to expand...

MS was unable to break into the smartphone market so far. The low market share does not justify that Modern UI stuff. I think, MS should better start to extend support of Android and Apple devices, instead of attempting to fish in the smartphone market whose cake is almost entirely consumed by Apple. They now decided to not to cooperate with Cyanogen Inc.
Apple Claims 92 Percent Of Smartphone Market Profits Digital Trends


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Basically from what I've been reading online (articles and blogs, etc) is neither Win 8 lovers nor Win 7/XP lovers are going to be happy with the knee jerk reaction compromise that is Win 10.
> Many of us have notified M$ that they're making another mistake, will they listen?  Why should they, they never did in the past.  I wonder how many "New Cokes" they think they can toss out at the consumer before figure it out?


They are excluding Dx12 from previous versions, making Windows 10 almost essential for the gamers in the future. That´s not nice.


----------



## Ringel05

If I was Apple I'd drop my prices by at least a quarter, probably more, make sure all window applications will run on OS X and blitz market my product as the only viable alternative to Windows.  I'd be willing to bet Microsoft's market share would drop by half virtually overnight.


----------



## Ringel05

The other thing I would do if I was Apple is write drivers for all PC equipment to work on OS X and sell the operating system to manufacturers and end users alike so that people can buy/load "budget Macs".


----------



## Darkwind

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Windows 8 for a whole while now and I come into contact with elements of the modern UI very, very rarely. I use it as if it is Windows 7 plus I have the ribbon explorer, faster system boot and an even better start menu. I even have Aero glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe that is why Balmer is finally gone.
> Don't want to sound like a broken record,  but I just never understood how he kept his job for so long with all of the colossal bad calls and misdirections, and hated by practically everyone within the company. Like I have said before, it wasn't just Steve Jobs that propelled Apple above M$ - it was pretty easy to do with Balmer bumbling everything and releasing terrible products.
> Who knows maybe Nadella will not be such a dorftrottel.
Click to expand...

I just have to give kudos to anyone who uses dorftrottel in a sentence.  llolololol


----------



## longknife

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> l miss windows XP.
> 
> 
> 
> No annoying update force there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly, yes. No  more anything.  But up to till  January, that was my operating system, it worked with everything, new or old peripherals and any program I installed. Windows 10? I want XP back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my book, on the business side Windows 2000 was the best.
> Tough as nails, rarely crashed...the one M$ OS that reminds me of a *nix system. Everything just worked, simple, and just worked.
> Home use, yes XP after a few years matured into a solid OS. And Windows 7 is decent as well. WIndows 8? - Trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have the drivers, XP x64 is very good. In contrast to normal XP it is based on 2003.
> Win8 isn´t trash but a fast system that just needs some customization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh Win8 under the hood might be a corvette, but on the outside it is a corsair.
> The GUI is so bad that how good the system is hardly matters.
> Win10 is the right thing to do. Get rid of the Godawful mess of 8 and start over.
> I have seen the previews of 10, and it looks like a better direction.
> Having said that, I have not seen whether programs take over your whole screen like 8 did or not - which I absolutely hated.
Click to expand...


I posted an image of the new desktop somewhere - don't remember where.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> If I was Apple I'd drop my prices by at least a quarter, probably more, make sure all window applications will run on OS X and blitz market my product as the only viable alternative to Windows.  I'd be willing to bet Microsoft's market share would drop by half virtually overnight.



It has been ripe for it for a long time.
Windows has needed to be taken down for at least 10 years now. It is a crying shame the most unimaginative and un-inovative company in the computer industry has 90%+ marketshare. They don't deserve it. Regurgitation has been their business plan for 20 years.
The last really positive thing M$ did was make Windows 2000 for business and XP for home use....15 years ago. 
Windows 7 wasn't anything really different, mostly under the hood and better security (finally). Windows 8 is *THE* greatest "new Coke" moment in computer history - hands down. Just another colossal Balmer moment. What an idiot.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Apple I'd drop my prices by at least a quarter, probably more, make sure all window applications will run on OS X and blitz market my product as the only viable alternative to Windows.  I'd be willing to bet Microsoft's market share would drop by half virtually overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been ripe for it for a long time.
> Windows has needed to be taken down for at least 10 years now. It is a crying shame the most unimaginative and un-inovative company in the computer industry has 90%+ marketshare. They don't deserve it. Regurgitation has been their business plan for 20 years.
> The last really positive thing M$ did was make Windows 2000 for business and XP for home use....15 years ago.
> Windows 7 wasn't anything really different, mostly under the hood and better security (finally). Windows 8 is *THE* greatest "new Coke" moment in computer history - hands down. Just another colossal Balmer moment. What an idiot.
Click to expand...

It is good for the user. Imagine, you would need several operating systems for your software. Windows does not have to be innovative, it has to do its job. Windows 8´s Modern UI is the result when an operating systems tries to be innovative.


----------



## longknife

*Windows 10: five key features*


Microsoft's Windows 10 begins rolling out on 29 July. In this video, Sophie Curtis takes a look at its key features @ Video Windows 10 five key features - Telegraph


----------



## Ringel05

longknife said:


> *Windows 10: five key features*
> 
> 
> Microsoft's Windows 10 begins rolling out on 29 July. In this video, Sophie Curtis takes a look at its key features @ Video Windows 10 five key features - Telegraph


Yup, I'll be keeping my Win 7 until time for a new computer.  By then Hackentosh aught to be much more usable on PCs........


----------



## edthecynic

Ringel05 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Windows 10: five key features*
> 
> 
> Microsoft's Windows 10 begins rolling out on 29 July. In this video, Sophie Curtis takes a look at its key features @ Video Windows 10 five key features - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I'll be keeping my Win 7 until time for a new computer.  By then Hackentosh aught to be much more usable on PCs........
Click to expand...

The key to a Hackentosh is to build the desktop computer yourself. That way you can use all Mac compatible parts. Laptops are a different matter, HP Probooks and EliteBooks are the most compatible. I made a ProBook 6460b into a Hackintosh and the only part I had to replace was the WiFi card which cost me less than $10 shipped on eBay.


----------



## Ringel05

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Windows 10: five key features*
> 
> 
> Microsoft's Windows 10 begins rolling out on 29 July. In this video, Sophie Curtis takes a look at its key features @ Video Windows 10 five key features - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I'll be keeping my Win 7 until time for a new computer.  By then Hackentosh aught to be much more usable on PCs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The key to a Hackentosh is to build the desktop computer yourself. That way you can use all Mac compatible parts. Laptops are a different matter, HP Probooks and EliteBooks are the most compatible. I made a ProBook 6460b into a Hackintosh and the only part I had to replace was the WiFi card which cost me less than $10 shipped on eBay.
Click to expand...

I do have 3 (new) USB WiFi plugins, the one's I bought are compatible with every OS.


----------



## edthecynic

Ringel05 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Windows 10: five key features*
> 
> 
> Microsoft's Windows 10 begins rolling out on 29 July. In this video, Sophie Curtis takes a look at its key features @ Video Windows 10 five key features - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I'll be keeping my Win 7 until time for a new computer.  By then Hackentosh aught to be much more usable on PCs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The key to a Hackentosh is to build the desktop computer yourself. That way you can use all Mac compatible parts. Laptops are a different matter, HP Probooks and EliteBooks are the most compatible. I made a ProBook 6460b into a Hackintosh and the only part I had to replace was the WiFi card which cost me less than $10 shipped on eBay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have 3 (new) USB WiFi plugins, the one's I bought are compatible with every OS.
Click to expand...

I was talking about the internal WiFi card. I like to conserve my USB ports and I try to avoid using WiFi or mouse dongles and use the internal Bluetooth and WiFi cards to keep the ports open for other devices.


----------



## Ringel05

edthecynic said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Windows 10: five key features*
> 
> 
> Microsoft's Windows 10 begins rolling out on 29 July. In this video, Sophie Curtis takes a look at its key features @ Video Windows 10 five key features - Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I'll be keeping my Win 7 until time for a new computer.  By then Hackentosh aught to be much more usable on PCs........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The key to a Hackentosh is to build the desktop computer yourself. That way you can use all Mac compatible parts. Laptops are a different matter, HP Probooks and EliteBooks are the most compatible. I made a ProBook 6460b into a Hackintosh and the only part I had to replace was the WiFi card which cost me less than $10 shipped on eBay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have 3 (new) USB WiFi plugins, the one's I bought are compatible with every OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about the internal WiFi card. I like to conserve my USB ports and I try to avoid using WiFi or mouse dongles and use the internal Bluetooth and WiFi cards to keep the ports open for other devices.
Click to expand...

Generally I do too but if I have 3 or more ports I'm fine besides, I use the 17" and bigger laptops and even then I have to occasionally wear my reading glasses.......


----------

